# insect bites



## JesseL (Aug 16, 2019)

Is there problems using these two codes together to report multiple insect bites as oppose to coding each and every bite individually?

T07.XXXA - Unspecified multiple injuries
with
W57.XXXA Bitten or stung by nonvenomous insect and other nonvenomous arthropods, initial encounter


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 16, 2019)

You would use at least two codes with injuries , one for the actual injury and one for the external cause of the injury.  However the injury code you have selected may not be the best one as it does not really provide any information as to the injury or the body area involved.  if the documentation is specific then use the specific codes even if you need several due to multiple areas.  Payers typically do not honor the unspecified codes.


----------



## MeanderingMichigander (Aug 18, 2019)

I've found that providers don't typically mention more than 2-3 locations (i.e. "excoriations on neck and both arms due to bug bites"). So then I would code (that example) as:

S10.96XA    Insect bite (nonvenomous) of unspecified part of neck, initial encounter
S40.861A    Insect bite (nonvenomous) of unspecified part of right upper arm, initial encounter_    (this is default if unspecified part of arm)_
S40.862A    Insect bite (nonvenomous) of unspecified part of left upper arm, initial encounter
W57.XXXA  Bitten or stung by nonvenomous insect and other nonvenomous arthropods, initial encounter


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 18, 2019)

That looks good to me!


----------



## kschulte71 (Nov 22, 2019)

What about if the doctor documents bites were widespread but does not mention all of the specific sites as there were too many.  Would you use T07 or T14.8 with the W57 external cause code?


----------



## Msalomonpro (Jun 16, 2021)

MeanderingMichigander said:


> I've found that providers don't typically mention more than 2-3 locations (i.e. "excoriations on neck and both arms due to bug bites"). So then I would code (that example) as:
> 
> S10.96XA    Insect bite (nonvenomous) of unspecified part of neck, initial encounter
> S40.861A    Insect bite (nonvenomous) of unspecified part of right upper arm, initial encounter_    (this is default if unspecified part of arm)_
> ...


Hi! Is there a guideline or resource that states to use upper arm as default if not documented? If so, do we code thigh if the bite is on an unspecified part of leg? Thank you so much!!


----------



## thomas7331 (Jun 16, 2021)

Msalomonpro said:


> Hi! Is there a guideline or resource that states to use upper arm as default if not documented? If so, do we code thigh if the bite is on an unspecified part of leg? Thank you so much!!


There's no specific guideline regarding this situation, however the general guideline that you code from the Alphabetic Index first prior to selecting a code will show you the default.  So for a bite on the leg, you'll find in the Alphabetic Index that you're directed to the category S85.81- for leg (lower), so that's what you'd use if the location on the leg isn't further specified.


----------

